# Wo kauft ihr euch Warhammer?



## japawa (30. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Meine Frage ist: Wo kauft ihr euch Warhammer? und Welche Edition kauft ihr euch? und Warum kauft ihr euch Warhammer gerade dort?/Welche Vorteile seht ihr bei dem Anbieter oder dem Laden?

Ich fange selbst einfach mal an: Ich bestelle mir die Standard Edition von Warhammer über Amazon.de , weil die Versandkosten entfallen und ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es Warhammer zum Release im Expert meines Kaffes geben wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (30. August 2008)

Ich habe es mir bei dem EA Store bestellt

Wieso/Weshalb/Warum?
Ich habe einen garantieren Open Beta Zugang und kann getrost auf die Hülle und CD pfeifen


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

auch bei EA store bestellt ^^

Is einfach, man kann Giropay benutzen und natürlich den OB zugang ^^


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

Amazon CE vorbestellt , leider warn die Pre-Order Boxen schon weg ._.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

PO CE, weils damals keine Infos zur PO SE gab sonst hätt ich das bei EA store gemacht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

CE PO Box im Gamestop gekauft und auch dort die CE vorbestellt


----------



## Ni0x (30. August 2008)

Ich habs mir bei GameStop vorbestellt, leider zu spät auf WAR gekommen, um noch ne CE zu bestellen und jetz bei eBay oder so 100€+ dafür zu bezahlen seh ich auch nich ein^^ und ich hab lieber die DVD's und ne tolle Verpackung, die eine Woche kann ich dann auch noch warten, zumal die Charaktere aus der open Beta vor Serverstart sowieso wieder gelöscht werden. 
MfG


----------



## DeeeRoy (30. August 2008)

Habe bei Amazon CE vorbestellt...


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

Ich habe mir die SE PO bei Gamestop gekauft/vorbestellt. Warum? Weil ich die Open-Beta nicht spielen möchte. Die 3 Tage Headstart reichen mir vollkommen, ausserdem kann ich meinen Char dann ab dem 18ten weiterspielen. Warum Gamestop? Weil ich quasi nebenan wohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das bei aller Vorfreude das ganze Vorbestell-Chaos echt nervt. Das war ein echter Griff ins Klo, schlecht durchdacht und mies ausgeführt. Hoffentlich wird es mit dem Release nicht noch chaotischer.


----------



## Gored (30. August 2008)

entweder bei amazon oder ich latsch zu media markt, hab heute erfahren das ich an dem tag eh frei hab *dance*


----------



## CrazyKacka (30. August 2008)

Hier ist das Spiel mit Abstand am billigsten! Das Spiel kostet da 39,99€. Mit dem Gutscheincode 1111-1111-1111 kriegt man nochmal 5€ rabatt!

http://www.trade-a-game.de


----------



## Nulpin (30. August 2008)

EA Store 
Schnell, Einfach und OB


----------



## rEdiC (30. August 2008)

PO SE bei Amazon.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

CrazyKacka schrieb:


> Hier ist das Spiel mit Abstand am billigsten! Das Spiel kostet da 39,99€. Mit dem Gutscheincode 1111-1111-1111 kriegt man nochmal 5€ rabatt!
> 
> http://www.trade-a-game.de



Reported:
Werbung ist nicht erwünscht und der Link geht auch nicht zu "Trade-A-Game" sondern zu einer vollkommen anderen Seite


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. August 2008)

Also bei mir geht er zu tradeagame ^^


----------



## rEdiC (30. August 2008)

Der geht wohl zu Trade a Game und außerdem ist das doch auch nichts anderes als wenn man Amazon linkt oO


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. August 2008)

http://www2.belboon.de/tracking/000082049/17493.html  <-- Bei sowas ist vorsicht besser :-) Weil es eine vollkommen andere Adresse ist und es ist immernoch Werbung


----------



## starfither (30. August 2008)

kaufe bei media markt bekommen 15-20 ce's und rund 40-50 normale versionen für unsere kleine stadt werden wohl die ce versionen wieder 1-2 wochen rumliegen bevor es ausverkauft ist... ich holle mir klar CE



die wow ce version (hauptspeil) hat man rund 1 woche verkauft bis mal weg war ^^


----------



## Lari (30. August 2008)

CEs sollte es garnicht mehr bei Media Markt und Saturn geben. Aber eventuell hast du ja tatsächlich Glück, wobei ich nicht dran glaube.
Die CEs sind ja auch nahezu ausverkauft, wie immer wieder gesagt wird. Plötzlich eine Belieferung der Märkte.. naja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (30. August 2008)

*Saturn SE PO ... hab eh Open Beta Zugang und die CE war mir zu teuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Leinadogal (30. August 2008)

Habe die Collector's Edition vor 2 Tagen bei Amazon ergattert - auch noch zum regulären Preis, direkt von Amazon.
Gestern und vorgestern waren auf einmal je 1 Exemplar von Amazon direkt wieder bestellbar, eine habe ich mir geschnappt. Da wird wohl jemand seine Bestellung storniert haben und so hat man nochmal die Chance. Hoffe nur, dass das so ist und Amazon auch die Bestellung korrekt ausführt und es sich nicht um einen Fehler im System handelte.
Die CE-PreOrder-Packs kann man auch noch bei eBay bekommen.


----------



## Brawler666 (30. August 2008)

CE mit allem drum und dran bei Amazon bestellt


----------



## Blah (30. August 2008)

Beim Softridge in der Schweiz, die haben noch Pre Orders und CEs.. gestern gekauft, bzw vorbestellt. www.softridge.ch man muss aber glaub zum Laden selbst, weiss net ob man über die Homepage bestellen kann, vielleicht mit anrufen.


----------



## Reliq (30. August 2008)

EA Store..weil wegen Garantierten Open Beta Zugang und weils für mich sehr bequem war wegen Download usw.


----------



## Ghymalen (30. August 2008)

Beim Media Markt die SE Vorbesteller Box

Habe irgendwie lieber was in der Hand als mir es nur bei EA Store runterzuladen..


----------



## Lumpi667 (30. August 2008)

Ich habe seit April die CE PO von GameStop hier rumliegen...


----------



## Ichweissnichts (30. August 2008)

Ghymalen schrieb:


> Beim Media Markt die SE Vorbesteller Box
> 
> Habe irgendwie lieber was in der Hand als mir es nur bei EA Store runterzuladen..



Jo, deshalb Saturn, weil: 1. Es gab sie dort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2. Ich habe auch lieber ne Verpackung mit DVD in der Hand


----------



## Eisenseele (30. August 2008)

Was: CE 
Wo: Amazon
Warum: Weil ich seit fast einem halben Jahr mein Pre-Order-Pack im Regal stehen habe


----------



## Philipp23 (30. August 2008)

Na wo wohl ! Beim besten online shop auf der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diven (30. August 2008)

Leinadogal schrieb:


> Habe die Collector's Edition vor 2 Tagen bei Amazon ergattert - auch noch zum regulären Preis, direkt von Amazon.
> Gestern und vorgestern waren auf einmal je 1 Exemplar von Amazon direkt wieder bestellbar, eine habe ich mir geschnappt. Da wird wohl jemand seine Bestellung storniert haben und so hat man nochmal die Chance. Hoffe nur, dass das so ist und Amazon auch die Bestellung korrekt ausführt und es sich nicht um einen Fehler im System handelte.
> Die CE-PreOrder-Packs kann man auch noch bei eBay bekommen.



ebenso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (30. August 2008)

Ich kauf mir die Standart Edition bie Saturn.Gleich am ersten Tag


----------



## Mirdoìl (30. August 2008)

Media Markt, Saturn u.s.w.
fang aber später an... erstma n geiler Pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Da ich mir am 29ten die SE PO beim Saturn besorgt hab, ich die 5 Euro nicht verschwenden möchte (Werden ja auf den WAR Kaufpreis angerechnet) und die eine wirklich schnucklige Ferialpraktikantin in der Softwareabteilung hinterm Infostand stehen haben, werd ich den Saturn beehren =)


----------



## Unterly (30. August 2008)

Amazon.de ... dort hab ichs mir bestellt ...


----------



## Akentia (30. August 2008)

Ich hab mir CE-PO als das  erschien gekauft (weil die einzelnd verkauft hatten) und zusätzlich bei Gamestop um die Ecke eine CE-PO + CE gekauft weil ich so es sicherlich schneller bekomme und der Postbote kann in diesem fall keine scheiße bauen (wie zb klingen und wieder abhauen weil kein bock hat hoch zu gehen)

Naja die zusätzliche PO hab ich aber dann doch weiter verkauft an jemanden der keine mehr bekommen hatte zu seiner CE (und das auch noch zum EK Preis)

Warum CE? Na klar ich will Open Beta spielen und die anderen Sachen sind ja auch ganz nett :-)


----------



## KennyKiller (30. August 2008)

also hab mir dei po-ce bei amazon geholt und die po-se bei gamestop und gleich die se vorbestellt dort :-)

also kann ich auf den eastore pfeifn, da ich ja schon nen beta key hab^^^wahahhaahaha^^

also ich ahb dei ce-po praktisch nur für die open beta, dann kann ich se wegwerfen^^


----------



## Kranak90 (30. August 2008)

Hach hab ich ein Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab mir eben die CE bei Amazon für 80&#8364; gesichert. Jetzt nur noch schnell ne günstige CE PO finden und ich kann meine SE + PO abbestellen. das doofe ist, das es eine CE PO für 25&#8364; bei Amazon gibt, nur ohne Open Beta Key -.-

Edit: Sollte ich aber keine günstige CE PO mehr abbekommen, werde ich natürlich bei meiner SE-PO vonn Amazon bleiben.


----------



## Cressari (30. August 2008)

EA Store. Bezahlung mit PayPal, ganz easy und ich kann dann halt ab 06.09 spielen. Auf DVD, Hülle und dergleichen is geschissen, mir sind die 12 Tage früher einfach wichtiger ^^ WoFarmcraft-Account is verkauft, Mass Effect hab i durch, Lotro is hinreissend grafisch illustrierte Langeweile, Tabula Rasa geht den Bach runter, AoC scheisse und gekündigt (Schade ums Geld für die Box), RL zur Zeit eher langweilig, im Job isses auch ruhig zur Zeit, Frau spielt WoW und is beschäftigt mit farmen gröööhl ....... i brauch was zum zoggn, bin scho ganz hibbelig ^^


----------



## Dilan (30. August 2008)

Unterly, vll solltest du dir mal den Post mit den Regeln für Signaturen Durchlesen.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=27524


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Auch wenns nichts zum Thema gehört :

Ich war eben im Saturn bei uns um zu schauen ob ich was finde um die Zeit bis WAR zu überbrücken.

Naja jedenfalls hat Saturn ja immer diese Regale mit den Top 10 spielen und Neuheiten :

Regal Neuheiten : PO zur WAR
Regal Top 10 : Sims 2, Drakensang usw.

Dann das 3. Regal : *Top 10 Kindersoftware* : Ganz oben WoW, darunter Burning Crusade und PO zum neusten Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da musste ich irgendwie schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fands aber recht interessant, dass Blizz auch ne PO zu Lich King bringt. Hatten die WoW spieler nicht immer rumgeflamt, dass PO´s Abzocke wären und der Publisher schon vorab Geld eintreiben will ?

Hatte leider mein Handy nicht dabei um nen Foto zu machen.


----------



## peebee (30. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann das 3. Regal : *Top 10 Kindersoftware* : Ganz oben WoW, darunter Burning Crusade und PO zum neusten Addon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erstmal sortiert bei Saturn/Media Markt jeder Depp/Mitarbeiter wie er es für richtig hält. Und wenn ich mich nicht täusche, hat WAR die gleiche Altersfreigabe wie WoW, gelle?

Übrigens, laut Saturn werden die 5 € für die PO nicht auf den Kauf der Vollversion angerechnet.


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Mein Post war auch sicher nicht ernst gemeint. Ich fand es halt nur Lustig WoW unter Kindersoftware zu finden, denn schließlich hat WoW ja genau diesen Ruf.


----------



## Juskwe (30. August 2008)

Simply bei Media Markt die Pre Order gekauft,
der Typ meinte die 10€ werden aufn Kaufpreis angerechnet,
wenn nicht mach ich erst ma stress... aber zur not sind mir die 10€ für 3tage früher starten auch recht ^^.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Übrigens, laut Saturn werden die 5 &#8364; für die PO nicht auf den Kauf der Vollversion angerechnet.



Komisch...das hab ich sogar schriftlich von meinem Ansprechpartner beim Saturn Linz versichert bekommen...

Weisst schon peebee, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...aber ich glaube dir gings eher um einen WAR Bash.


----------



## sanschi (30. August 2008)

Bei amazon die Collector's Edition bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (30. August 2008)

Ich hab meins vorgestern beim EAStore vorbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mur so um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Ihr beide macht mich nervös mit euren Signaturen, wenn ihr direkt untereinander postet, das nur mal so nebenbei =)

Gobbos an die macht! Orks sind doof, wir sind das Gehirn des WAAAAGH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sanschi (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ihr beide macht mich nervös mit euren Signaturen, wenn ihr direkt untereinander postet, das nur mal so nebenbei =)
> 
> Gobbos an die macht! Orks sind doof, wir sind das Gehirn des WAAAAGH!
> 
> ...



Richtig! XD wir machen es richtig wir lassen die orks eins aufs maul bekommen und wir stehen hinten und griefen aus sicherer distanz an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FueGo シ (30. August 2008)

Hab bevor ich poste auch erstmal überlegen müssen ob ich nicht ausversehen auf den Senden-knopf gekommen bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem ist mein Gobbo sowieso viel Größa, Bessa und viel Grüna!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E: Schonwieder! Geddoff!


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Achja : Ich hab btw meine CE auch bei Amazon bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (30. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Achja : Ich hab btw meine CE auch bei Amazon bestellt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*hust* kurze frage habe bevor die nachricht kam, das wenn man sich war bei amazon usw. vorbestellt früher zocken kann.
Doch ich habe es vor dieser nachricht bestellt :/, eig genau ein tag davor. 

Habe ich jetzt Pech gehabt oder kann ich trotzdem noch früher zocken *g*?


----------



## Stancer (30. August 2008)

Also versteh die Frage nicht ganz, aber um früher zocken zu können brauchst du die Pre Order Version zur CE.

Ohne diese PO kannst erst am 18. loslegen


----------



## Slaargh (30. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Gobbos an die macht! Orks sind doof, wir sind das Gehirn des WAAAAGH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ab jetzt mag ich Dich nicht mehr.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

FueGo schrieb:


> Außerdem ist mein Gobbo sowieso viel Größa, Bessa und viel Grüna!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo ich das gerade Lese, frage ich mich, ob die uns nen Warhammer Off-Topic-Thread lassen in dem komplett auf Orkisch geredet wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find das total witzig. sitze manchmal 30 Min vor dem Orcanizer (der meiner meinung nach Orcaniza heißen sollte) und hau da einfach irgendwelche Texte rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (30. August 2008)

Wann mochtet ihr uns schon? Immer nur Treten und hauen, manchmal auffressen...aber Hauptsache danach nach Heals schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerimos (30. August 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also versteh die Frage nicht ganz, aber um früher zocken zu können brauchst du die Pre Order Version zur CE.
> 
> Ohne diese PO kannst erst am 18. loslegen



Ich komplettier das mal, damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: PO der SE lässt auch nen früheren Start zu. Genauere Infos hierzu in irgendeinem Sticky


----------



## Vakeros (30. August 2008)

ich habs mir bei gamestop um die cke vorbestellt.nd das ist auch der vorteil, ich lauf 5 minuten da hin.
ich hab mir nur die standartedition vorbestellt weil ich vo nem freund ne ce po bekommen hab.
an dieser stelle nochmal danke an Kamui Shiro


----------



## ExodiusHC (30. August 2008)

Nerimos schrieb:


> Ich komplettier das mal, damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: PO der SE lässt auch nen früheren Start zu. Genauere Infos hierzu in irgendeinem Sticky



kk habs kappiert *g*
Musste es mir slebst erklären da ich die frage blöd gestellt habe :<


----------



## HGVermillion (30. August 2008)

Ich bekomme meine Collectors Edition von Amazon geliefert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kira-kun (30. August 2008)

Preorder über EA Store.
Damits nächste Woche in der OB ans Klassen durchtesten geht für den HS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (30. August 2008)

Hmm ich glaub ich werds doch bei der CE belassen auch wenn ich keine CE PO mehr für einen ,,guten'' Preis finde. 
Dann hab ich halt kein Headstart und die Bonus InGame gegenstände. dafür hab ich aber tolle Bücher und ein Mousepad und ne tolle Figur. Sollte mir WAR dann doch nicht liegen und ich den Account kündige, wären die InGame Sachen eh weg. Und die Bücher hab ich halt für immer. Da hol ich mir doch lieber noch ne CE für billige 80€ (Was jetzt ja wirklich selten ist) mit allem drum und dran als als eine SE mit PO. Denn mit der CE bin ich im nachhinein besser bedient als mit der SE.


----------



## Cavalon (30. August 2008)

Ich hab mir die Standart Edition für 49.99 € bei sqoops.de bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bekomme 74 Sqoops Cents dafür ! ^^ Und kann bequem per Nachname bezahlen =)


----------



## Kranak90 (31. August 2008)

Hmm also irgendwie ist da seltsam..allem anschein nach habe ich doch keine Ce bestellt Oo. Obwohl ich heute Nachmittag gleich das bestellformular bei Amazon ausgefüllt hab. hab vorhin bei meinen Bestellungen geguckt und hab nur die Standart Edition gefundenl aber keine CE. das ist sehr seltsam,. naja so kann man einem die Freude nehmen. Da hat wohl jemand vor mir bestellt. Zum Glück habe ich die SE+PO noch nicht abbestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (31. August 2008)

Ich habe mir auch die Pre Order SE Box beim Media Markt gekauft. 
Man könnte hier glaube ich evtl. sogar eine schöne Umfrage draus machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## shuya01 (31. August 2008)

Ich hab es mir in einem Fantasyladen in Wien bestellt und zwar die CE-Version. Ich habe es mir dort bestellt, weil ich den schon seit Jahren kenne und 5% Rabat bekomme.

mfg


----------



## neon1705 (31. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir bei dem EA Store bestellt
> 
> Wieso/Weshalb/Warum?
> Ich habe einen garantieren Open Beta Zugang und kann getrost auf die Hülle und CD pfeifen



ich klaue jetz einfach mal heimlich dies zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil das gerade zu mir passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deorik (31. August 2008)

PO + CE bei amazon bestellt


----------



## xmaggusx (31. August 2008)

starfither schrieb:


> kaufe bei media markt bekommen 15-20 ce's und rund 40-50 normale versionen für unsere kleine stadt werden wohl die ce versionen wieder 1-2 wochen rumliegen bevor es ausverkauft ist... ich holle mir klar CE
> 
> 
> 
> die wow ce version (hauptspeil) hat man rund 1 woche verkauft bis mal weg war ^^



Soweit ich weiss sind doch alle CE´s ausverkauft oder?


----------



## MrHaNf (31. August 2008)

Ich hab für 10 euro die preorder bei mediamarkt gekauft und werd das spiel auch da holen (und wegen den 10 euro anrechnen brauch ich mir auch keine sorgen machen weil ich stammkune bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mermegil (31. August 2008)

schon vor Ewigkeiten die CE bei Amazon bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

xmaggusx schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss sind doch alle CE´s ausverkauft oder?


stimmt, aber das soll nicht heißen, dass sich der Mediamarkt Konzern nicht vvorher schon 1000-2000 stk. gesichert hat um diese dann über ihre Filialen zu verkaufen...

Das "Ausverkauft" bezieht sich demnach wohl eher auf "EA hat keine mehr im Lager"


----------



## Muskelspinne (31. August 2008)

Habe mir die CE+PO bei Amazon im April bestellt.
Nur suche ich schon seit 3 tagen die PO-Box.

Weiß einfach nicht wo diese verdammte Hülle hingekommen ist.


----------



## katana81 (31. August 2008)

PreOrder CE + CE bei Amazon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (31. August 2008)

Muskelspinne schrieb:


> Habe mir die CE+PO bei Amazon im April bestellt.
> Nur suche ich schon seit 3 tagen die PO-Box.
> 
> Weiß einfach nicht wo diese verdammte Hülle hingekommen ist.



Musst mal bei Ebay gucken, da gibts noch welche.


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Musst mal bei Ebay gucken, da gibts noch welche.


ich glaube er meint eher das er die schon hatte, aber irgendwo verschlampt hat in seinem/ihrem haus/wohnung/zimmer


----------



## Lodac (31. August 2008)

Im Mai schon die CE PreOorder bei GameStop geholt und die CE auch gleich schon gezahlt um Preiserhöhungen vorzubeugen. Somit sollte auch die gesicherte Lieferung klappen.


----------



## citybreaker (31. August 2008)

Kaufe mir das Spiel im Laden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (31. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Komisch...das hab ich sogar schriftlich von meinem Ansprechpartner beim Saturn Linz versichert bekommen...
> 
> Weisst schon peebee, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...aber ich glaube dir gings eher um einen WAR Bash.


Deinen letzten Satz richte ich gerne auch an Dich. Zitat Abteilungsleiter Software, Saturn Hannover:" Die 5€ werden nicht angerechnet."
Es gehr nicht um einen Bash, sondern eher darum, daß einige sich vielleicht darauf verlassen, daß ihre bezahlte PO auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet wird.


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

Ja wen interessiert denn schon Hannover =)

In Linz beginnts, und Wien ist anders .... Pech für die Hannoveraner würd ich mal sagen. Oder der dortige Saturnmensch hat keinen Plan. Feststeht, von meinem Cousin aus Wien, und dem Typen aus Linz weiss ich, dass ich die 5 Euronen angerechnet bekomme.


----------



## Kinrok (31. August 2008)

Also ich habe 2x die CE bei Amazon bestellt.

Warum bei Amazon ?
Weil Amazon einer der besten, wenn nicht der beste, online Shop(s) ist. Zumindest für nicht FSK 18 Artikel ^^


----------



## peebee (31. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ja wen interessiert denn schon Hannover =)
> 
> In Linz beginnts, und Wien ist anders .... Pech für die Hannoveraner würd ich mal sagen. Oder der dortige Saturnmensch hat keinen Plan. Feststeht, von meinem Cousin aus Wien, und dem Typen aus Linz weiss ich, dass ich die 5 Euronen angerechnet bekomme.


Schon mal daran gedacht, daß es vielleicht bei Euch und hier in Deutschland anders geregelt ist?


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, daß es vielleicht bei Euch und hier in Deutschland anders geregelt ist?



Das wäre aber ziemlicher Schwachsinn vom Saturn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

Yeah, Österreich kann was was Deutschland nicht kann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (31. August 2008)

Ich kaufe WAR beim Saturn, vielleicht beim Media Markt, und unter Umständen im ProMarkt. Ich bin da flexibel.


----------



## JacobyVII (31. August 2008)

Ich hab mir mein WAR bei Amazon vorbestellt


----------



## Lilith Twilight (31. August 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Deinen letzten Satz richte ich gerne auch an Dich. Zitat Abteilungsleiter Software, Saturn Hannover:" Die 5€ werden nicht angerechnet."
> Es gehr nicht um einen Bash, sondern eher darum, daß einige sich vielleicht darauf verlassen, daß ihre bezahlte PO auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet wird.



Das ist dummfug, ich war gestern im MM und hab die PO Packung in der Hand gehabt...da steht ganz dick auf der Rückseite (auf die Packung gedruckt und nicht eine Aufkleber vom MM oder so, nur falls solche Kommentare kommen sollten^^) daß der Kaufpreis auf die SE angerechnet wird wenn man die kauft. Das ist bindend, egal was der Saturn Heini von sich gibt...

Ach ja, hab mir die PO SE bei Amazon bestellt weil ich keinen Bock hab mit dem Kassenzettel am Erscheinugnstag wieder zum MM zu latschen^^


----------



## Roennie (31. August 2008)

standart edition bei gamesop, hab aber auch ne po box für die ce, kp woher


----------



## peebee (31. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das ist dummfug, ich war gestern im MM und hab die PO Packung in der Hand gehabt...da steht ganz dick auf der Rückseite (auf die Packung gedruckt und nicht eine Aufkleber vom MM oder so, nur falls solche Kommentare kommen sollten^^) daß der Kaufpreis auf die SE angerechnet wird wenn man die kauft. Das ist bindend, egal was der Saturn Heini von sich gibt...
> 
> Ach ja, hab mir die PO SE bei Amazon bestellt weil ich keinen Bock hab mit dem Kassenzettel am Erscheinugnstag wieder zum MM zu latschen^^


Das finde ich interessant. Sowohl ich als auch der Saturn-Mitarbeiter haben die packung von oben bis unten unter die Lupe genommen und keinerlei hinweis darauf gefunden. Gibt es vielleicht unterschiedliche Verpackungen im Umlauf? Ansonsten müste ich mal zu einem MM fahren und da schauen.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (31. August 2008)

bei GameStop vorbestellt und werds wenns da ist abholen gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (31. August 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Das finde ich interessant. Sowohl ich als auch der Saturn-Mitarbeiter haben die packung von oben bis unten unter die Lupe genommen und keinerlei hinweis darauf gefunden. Gibt es vielleicht unterschiedliche Verpackungen im Umlauf? Ansonsten müste ich mal zu einem MM fahren und da schauen.



Das ist allerdings seltsam. Ich krieg den Satz nicht mehr genau hin, aber Sinngemäß lautet er, daß der Kaufpreis auf die vollständige Version angerechnet wird und das man mit seinem Kassenbon zu dem Händler gehen muß bei dem man die PO Box gekauft hat. Stand irgendwo auf der Rückseite.

Ich erinnere mich deshalb daran, weil mich interessiert hat wie der Ablauf dann ist wenn man die PO im Laden kauft und wie man seine SE Box dann bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (31. August 2008)

Lilith Twilight, da muss ich peebee allerdings Recht geben...hab soeben die Packung Zentimeter für Zentimeter unter die Lupe genommen...keine Spur von so einem Aufdruck, sorry.


----------



## Kranak90 (31. August 2008)

So bei Amazon war wieder eine CE für 80€^^ Habe sofort zugeschlagen und sogar eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen! 
Jetzt MUSS ich die CE ja bekommen^^


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> So bei Amazon war wieder eine CE für 80€^^ Habe sofort zugeschlagen und sogar eine Bestätigungsmail bekommen!
> Jetzt MUSS ich die CE ja bekommen^^


jo scheint noch ein paar mehr storniert worden zu sein, gibt immer noch welche...

Aber mit der Bestätigung wäre ich da nicht so sicher, Amazon hatte damahls meine Version von TBC vollkommen vergessen. Immer hin gabs nen 20€ Gutschein


----------



## Kranak90 (31. August 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> jo scheint noch ein paar mehr storniert worden zu sein, gibt immer noch welche...
> 
> Aber mit der Bestätigung wäre ich da nicht so sicher, Amazon hatte damahls meine Version von TBC vollkommen vergessen. Immer hin gabs nen 20€ Gutschein




Naja mal sehen..hab vor ein paar Minuten eine E-Mail an Amazon geschrieben. Mal gucken was die Schreiben^^


----------



## Kranak90 (31. August 2008)

So habe eine antwort von Amazon bekommen:

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben an Amazon.de.

Sie sehen, es besteht kein Grund zur Sorge. Sie erhalten den Artikel sicher.

Wir bitten noch um etwas Geduld: Wie ich sehe, ist der Titel "Warhammer Online:
Age of Reckoning - Collector's Edition (DVD-ROM)  " noch nicht erschienen. 

Ihre Vorbestellung liegt unserem Lieferanten vor, der uns nach Erscheinen so
schnell wie möglich beliefern wird.  

Sobald Ihre Bestellung unser Haus verlässt, erhalten Sie von uns eine E-Mail
mit allen Details. Die Ware wird erst mit der Auslieferung in Rechnung
gestellt.


So jetzt warte ich noch ein paar Tage und bestell dann die SE ab. Hoffentlich ist bald der 18.9.08^^


----------



## XPray (31. August 2008)

Ich hab im EA-Store vorbestellt. Warum weil es da garantierten Zugang zu Open Beta gibt, da seh ich auch den Vorteil da drin. Ich brauch nicht unbedingt die DVDs und ein Handbuch, aber werde mir bei Gelegenheit, bzw. wenn das Spiel noch um die 20-30 Euro kostet die DVDs dann nachkaufen. Nur das die Packung im Regal bei den anderen Spielen steht. 
Das einzige über was ich mich ein wenig ärger ist das ich für den erweiterten Download die paar Euro drauf bezahlt habe und nun schon bereits den OpenBeta Client installiert habe. Auch auf DVDs gesichert, dass ich mir vom EA-Store die offizielle Version gar nicht mehr laden muss. Aber es geht ja um die Keys und die Open Beta somit ist das net so schlimm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greets xpray


----------



## LoLTroll (31. August 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Das einzige über was ich mich ein wenig ärger ist das ich für den erweiterten Download die paar Euro drauf bezahlt habe und nun schon bereits den OpenBeta Client installiert habe.


Das ist eh fürn hintern, da man 99,9%ig das Spiel jederzeit über die offizielle Accountverwaltung neu runterladen kann.


----------



## XPray (31. August 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Das ist eh fürn hintern, da man 99,9%ig das Spiel jederzeit über die offizielle Accountverwaltung neu runterladen kann.



Ja ich weiß es zwischenzeitlich auch, aber hab schon paar Tage vor offiziellem Release des OpenBeta Clients im EA-Store bestellt gehabt. Ich wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen, aber weiß nun auch das es überflüssig war. Naja die paar Euro tun nicht weh, gibts halt ein Eis weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greets xpray


----------



## Slaargh (31. August 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das ist dummfug, ich war gestern im MM und hab die PO Packung in der Hand gehabt...da steht ganz dick auf der Rückseite (auf die Packung gedruckt und nicht eine Aufkleber vom MM oder so, nur falls solche Kommentare kommen sollten^^) daß der Kaufpreis auf die SE angerechnet wird wenn man die kauft. Das ist bindend, egal was der Saturn Heini von sich gibt...
> 
> Ach ja, hab mir die PO SE bei Amazon bestellt weil ich keinen Bock hab mit dem Kassenzettel am Erscheinugnstag wieder zum MM zu latschen^^




Der einzige Dummfug hier ist deine falsche Aussage. Ich halte die Pre-order-Box in den Händen und dort steht nirgendwo etwas davon was Du da erzählst. Weder auf der Vorder-, noch auf der Rückseite. Da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken. Es ist zwar möglich das es unterschiedliche Boxen gibt, kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## H3RKI (31. August 2008)

hab bei wog.ch  bestellt.

früher liefertermin (16.9 glaub ich) und joah. dazu noch ne prepaid.


mfg


----------



## Derigon (31. August 2008)

habs mir auch beim EA-Shop vorbestellt für 44,95€ inkl. OpenBeta-Zugang und Headupstart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (31. August 2008)

Slaargh schrieb:


> Der einzige Dummfug hier ist deine falsche Aussage. Ich halte die Pre-order-Box in den Händen und dort steht nirgendwo etwas davon was Du da erzählst. Weder auf der Vorder-, noch auf der Rückseite. Da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken. Es ist zwar möglich das es unterschiedliche Boxen gibt, kann ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.



Dann war es vielleicht doch ein Aufkleber der drauf war, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnern kann stand es auf der Box ohne Aufkleber...aber täuschen kann man sich ja mal.

Was nichts dran ändert, daß es drauf stand so oder so. Aber eigentlich kann es mir ja auch egal sein, wenn ihr lieber die 5€ davon bezahlt anstatt sie verrechnet zu bekomm. Eure Sache...ich würd sie auf alle Fälle nicht dort kaufen wo sie den Kaufpreis nicht anrechnen beim Kauf der SE Box.


----------



## Doerri (31. August 2008)

ich habs beim EA-Store vorbestellt, und zwar aus folgenden Gründen:

- ich hab ein paar Freunde die noch unentschlossen sind es zu kaufen (sie wollen dann also bei mir die Beta zocken)
- Ich komm 3 Tage früher auf die Server und hab Bonus Items
- ich bekomm morgen/übermorgen ohne "CE-PO-SE-ROFL"-Box von EA meinen eigenen Beta Key ganz einfach per Mail geschickt
- es ist im EA-Store recht günstig für die Zusatzleistungen

kleiner Tipp: im EA-Store bei der Bestellung den Promo-Code "GC2008" eingeben, dann bekommt ihr einen Rabatt von 5&#8364; und das Game kostet nur noch 44,99&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße,
Dörri


----------



## Teal (31. August 2008)

Hab sowohl meine PO als auch die CE bei GameWare geholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe die liefern das auch pünktlich nach Deutschland, bin da bisher aber optimistisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (31. August 2008)

Bei Gamestop CE+PO.

Wegen den ganzen Bonus Sachen wie der Figur, Comicbuch, Mousepad etc.


----------



## Kadajj (1. September 2008)

Hab die CE und Po bei nem großen Onlineversandhandel bestellt. 
Weil ich mir nich sicher bin ob der einzige Laden wo man hier sowas kaufen kann die auch bekommt. Obwohl ich da ja Rabatt hätte.


----------



## Roxxhy (1. September 2008)

Habs mir mitn Kumpel im Ea-Store bestellt, weil ich definitiv das Spiel spielen werde und mir die Beta nicht lang genug zum austesten reicht.
Grade fertig installt und jetzt geh ich ins Bett. =) Gutes Nächtle wünsche ich der buffed.de - Community...

MFG Roxxhy


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

toll das mit dem promocode hättet ihr au früher sagen können nun hab ich 49.99 im EA- Store geblecht . . . naja shit happens^^


----------



## starfither (1. September 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> CEs sollte es garnicht mehr bei Media Markt und Saturn geben. Aber eventuell hast du ja tatsächlich Glück, wobei ich nicht dran glaube.
> Die CEs sind ja auch nahezu ausverkauft, wie immer wieder gesagt wird. Plötzlich eine Belieferung der Märkte.. naja...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





also ich kann mich hier in der sache an unseren media markt verlassen.... der bestellt IMMER zu jedem spiel auch CE versionen (wenn es welche gibt)....

auch wenn es überall ausverkauft ist bestellen die fachhändler ihre ware vor.... privatpersonen sind nicht die einzigste wo das machen dürfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blitzfrag (1. September 2008)

Ich werd mir es bei trade-a-game kaufen für 39.99 und 4€ Versand mit einem 5€ Gutschein den jeder Neukunde bekommen kann. Zahle dann knapp 39€ insgesamt und erhalte zusätzlich von denen einen Pre-Order Code und kann am 15. loslegen. Denke an den Preis wird kein Saturn und sowieso kein Gamestop rankommen.

Ich komm aus Gelsenkirchen und bei uns ist Saturn generell sehr teuer und gamestop hat nochmal ne Schüppe oben drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byrok (1. September 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir bei dem EA Store bestellt
> 
> Wieso/Weshalb/Warum?
> Ich habe einen garantieren Open Beta Zugang und kann getrost auf die Hülle und CD pfeifen



dito


----------



## Byrok (1. September 2008)

Roxxhy schrieb:


> Habs mir mitn Kumpel im Ea-Store bestellt, weil ich definitiv das Spiel spielen werde und mir die Beta nicht lang genug zum austesten reicht.
> Grade fertig installt und jetzt geh ich ins Bett. =) Gutes Nächtle wünsche ich der buffed.de - Community...
> 
> MFG Roxxhy



hab ich was überlesen? warum kannst du schon was installieren und bei mir zeigts noch nix an im EA-STORE, dass ich mir was saugen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (1. September 2008)

du kannst dir den open beta client schon runterladen zum beispiel auf www.war-europe.com ( oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ach ja : ich habs ausm ea-store 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neme16 (1. September 2008)

Ich habe auch beim EA store vorbestellt ,
find aber richtig kacke das die da diese Vorteile nur über den EA store anbieten --->scheiss komerz


----------



## DeAm0n24 (1. September 2008)

EA Store. Schon fertig gezogen und installiert.

Jetz nur noch warten und die woche rumbringen ^^


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (1. September 2008)

Einmal EA Store und einmal Amazon, brauche immer 2 Accounts, schon allein fürs mulen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Dann starte ich meine Woche mal hier:
Bestellt CE+PO bei Amazon. PO liegt scho lange zuhause.

(Was 'ne Masse an sinnlosen Threads *in die Forenübersicht schiel* oO)


----------



## Amarillo (1. September 2008)

Wenn der erste Run vorbei ist, ganz in Ruhe beim Discounter. Nach der langen Wartezeit sind 3 Tage auch Wurst!


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

Haegr@Ysera schrieb:


> Einmal EA Store und einmal Amazon, brauche immer 2 Accounts, schon allein fürs mulen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gegen 2 Acconts spricht natürlich nichts, aber mulen ist da kein Argument. Briefkästen sei dank.


----------



## Vatertod (1. September 2008)

ich antworte mal gleich für die ganzen Freunde von mir, die alle au spielen werden:

4 X CE + PO (Amazon) + 3X den passenden neuen PC dazu

1X SE-PO bei Amazon

2 X SE-PO bei MM (+ die PCs wurden schon vorher aufgerüstet, mit Blick auf war ^^)

Ich selbst hab ne CE-PO ausm Amazon


----------



## peebee (1. September 2008)

Zwei Fragen zum EA Store, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die runtergeladenen Daten auf DVDs zu sichern, ähnlich wie bei Steam? Und wie sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit der Server aus, gibt es Einschränkungen bei der Downloadgeschwindigkeit?


----------



## Kranak90 (1. September 2008)

!. Frage: Ja du kannst dir die Daten überall drauf sichern wo du möchtest.

2.Frage: Weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kranak90 (1. September 2008)

Hmm die Pre Order's für die CE haben bei Ebay ja schon nen hohen Preis erlangt. Egal^^ starte ich halt erst am 18.9 durch und kauf mir lieber ne Game Time Card. Auf Open Beta, Headstart und die 2  Ingame Sachen von der CE-PO kann ich auch verzichten^^


----------



## Derigon (1. September 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zum EA Store, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die runtergeladenen Daten auf DVDs zu sichern, ähnlich wie bei Steam? Und wie sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit der Server aus, gibt es Einschränkungen bei der Downloadgeschwindigkeit?


Das ist eigentlich egal, da man ja eh zur Open Beta den Clienten von der offiziellen WAR Seite runterlädt und man diesen auch brennen kann. Daher kann ich dir auch nichts über die EA-Store Server sagen


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen zum EA Store, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die runtergeladenen Daten auf DVDs zu sichern, ähnlich wie bei Steam? Und wie sieht es mit der Verfügbarkeit der Server aus, gibt es Einschränkungen bei der Downloadgeschwindigkeit?



Du lädst dir eigentlich ganz gewöhnliche .img Files herunter, die du problemlos auf DVD sichern kannst. Kopierschutzprobleme oder dergleichen Lustigkeiten wirst du nicht haben...ist ja auch nicht nötig sowas einzibauen, da man ohne Codes ohnehin nichts mit dem Spiel anfangen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (1. September 2008)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Dann wird es wohl darauf hinuaslaufen, daß ich es im EA Store kaufen werde.


----------



## Derigon (1. September 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Dann wird es wohl darauf hinuaslaufen, daß ich es im EA Store kaufen werde.


aber dran denken den Rabattcode "GC2008" zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peebee (1. September 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> aber dran denken den Rabattcode "GC2008" zu benutzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Werde ich dran denken, aber trotzdem Danke für die Erinnerung.


----------



## Held² (1. September 2008)

Ich werds mir wahrscheinlich bei Amazon bestellen ich hätte nur eine frage wenn ich demnächst war bestelle bekomme ichs dann auch in Österreich am 18.september?


----------



## Nikon(SBD) (1. September 2008)

hab mir meine CE bei Amazon vorbestellt am 27.03.08 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hab auch kurz danach schon das Pre Order dinges mit den drei Keys bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum Warhammer?? Ganz einfach bin seit Jahren Warhammer Fan und das ganze dann als MMO da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen hab mir deshalb sogar nen neuen Rechner zugelegt.


----------



## Nofel (1. September 2008)

Hab 2 CE's 
1 bei Amazon 
1 bei Gamestop

Warum? Amazon hat so viele widersprüchliche E-Mails rausgeschickt mit 2 Pre Order-Boxen geschickt das ich mir nicht sicher war ob sie das auf die Reihe bekommen. Sollte ich jetzt wirklich beide CE's bekommen wird die eine Wohl meine Verlobte bekommen oder sie wird auf EBay verschachert.

Bei Amazon sehe ich keinen Vorteil. Ist die reine Faulheit gewesen es erst da zu bestellen. GameStop ist einfach ein toller Laden, nette Verkäuferinnen (sehen auch appetitlich aus und freuen sich immer wenn man mal mit einem Eis vorbei kommt, außerdem kennt man sich und egal was sie behauptet, sie ist in KEINEM Shooter besser, das war nur eine kurze Konzentrationsschwäche außerdem hatte ich 2 gebrochene Finger [wegen ihr] und 2,5l Becks an dem Abend schon getrunken. ), Merchandising  in allen möglichen Ausführungen.


----------



## japawa (1. September 2008)

Nofel schrieb:


> Hab 2 CE's
> 1 bei Amazon
> 1 bei Gamestop
> 
> ...




Das muss aber die Playboy-Filiale von Gamestop sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goranos (1. September 2008)

Ich werds mir im Fachhandel kaufen....
ICh bin inner  Closed Beta gewesen ----> Garantierter Zugang zur OB 
Und die paar Tage Headstart machen es für mich nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (1. September 2008)

Hab meins auch bei Gamestop bestellt, weil die auch hier eine hübsche Verkäuferin haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Außerdem ist es fast nebenan, aber das war nicht so wichtig.)


----------



## Kranak90 (1. September 2008)

Juhu, hab doch noch eine CE-PO für 26€ bei Ebay bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ist doch noch günstiger geworden als ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So jetzt kann WAR kommen!


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

omg...luck0r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauche ... Zinnfigur ... Sorza ... will ... bemalen!
WAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## HGVermillion (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> omg...luck0r
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tja, und meine wird klein, grau und unbemahlt auf einem Base meinen Rechner ziehren.


----------



## Gramir (1. September 2008)

Die PreOrder gekauft bei Media Markt oder Saturn, wird mit Kassenbon, beim Kauf des Spiels angerechnet. Zudem wird für jede gekaufte PreOrder automatisch eine SE Version ZURÜCK gelegt. Ergo, holt euch das Teil nicht aus dem Regal sondern geht zur Software-Information mit euren Kassenbon, wenn der Release ist.


----------



## Drornur (2. September 2008)

Habe Warhammer Online bei Amazon bestellt.
Warum? Ka ich mag Amazon und ich kann ohne DvD und Hülle nicht leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

